# 2000 Altima with P1126 code



## brcall (Nov 30, 2007)

After returning from a two-week vacation (not driving my car), my "Service Engine Soon" light came on. Autozone printed me out a paper that said:

Troubleshooting P1126

Definition
Throttle control motor relay open
Probable Causes
1-Open or short circuit condition
2-Throttle control motor relay circuit open
3-Failed relay

I have not noticed any symptoms of problems. My car continues to run well. However, I imagine these lights come on for a reason and I would rather get it fixed early. 

Do I just need to clean a sensor or make a small fix? or should I take it to a shop and have it looked at?

Suggestions?

2000 Nissan Altima GXE


----------



## destineal (Oct 29, 2007)

DTC Error Codes
NISSAN Specific Trouble Codes
P1105 MAP/BARO Pressure Switch Solenoid Valve
*P1126 Thermostat Function*
P1130 Swirl Control Valve Control Solenoid Valve
P1148 Closed Loop Control (Bank 1)
P1165 Swirl Control Valve Control Vacuum Switch
P1168 Closed Loop Control (Bank 2)
P1320 Ignition Signal
P1211 ABS/TCS Control Unit
P1212 ABS/TCS Communication Line
P1217 Engine Over Temperature (Overheat)
P1320 Ignition Signal
P1335 Crankshaft Position Sensor (REF)
P1336 Crankshaft Position Sensor (CKPS)
P1400 EGRC Solenoid Valve
P1401 EGR Temperature Sensor
P1402 EGR System
P1440 EVAP Control System Small Leak
P1441 Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve
P1444 Canister Purge Volume Control Solenoid Valve
P1445 EVAP Canister Purge Volume Control Valve
P1446 EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve (Closed)
P1447 EVAP Control System Purge Flow Monitoring
P1448 EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve (Open)
P1464 Fuel Level Sensor Circuit (Ground Signal)
P1490 Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve (Circuit)
P1491 Vacuum Cut Valve Bypass Valve
P1492 EVAP Canister Purge Control/Solenoid Valve (Circuit)
P1493 EVAP Canister Purge Control Valve/Solenoid Valve
P1550 TCC Solenoid Valve
P1605 A/T Diagnostic Communication Line
P1705 Throttle Position Sensor Circuit A/T
P1706 Park/Neutral Position (PNP) Switch
P1760 Overrun Clutch Solenoid Valve (Circuit)
Possible causes:
- the thermostat could be bad
- there's a leak in the seal
- the thermostat could be stuck open
- the coolant temp sensor is bad 
I got the same code on a 2000 Sentra and the Advance Autoparts says Fuel Air Metering So I pulled the MAF for nothing.


----------

